# ABC Newsone Satellite Dish Repoint



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

"On 6/18 Newsone initiated the transition of Pathfire service and the Live Channel from Galaxy 11 to IA6. The transition will continue until 7/2 at which time service on Galaxy 11/15E, F & G will be discontinued. Between 6/18 and 7/2, Pathfire and the Live Channel will be available on both satellites." 

One of the new feeds found on 12052.625 MHz on 
IA 6 Ku Tr 19 Digital Slot C Vertical - SR 3979 
VPID=33/APID=38/PCRPID=33


----------

